# Help !



## randyc (Feb 14, 2015)

Can't find any way to communicate with the moderators or owners of the forum.  Can anyone guide me ?


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Feb 14, 2015)

Here is Nels contact info.  He is the main person in charge.    http://www.hobby-machinist.com/index.php?members/nels.1/


----------

